# Flame moss; Ricardia; fissiden dry start method



## Jou (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi There, I'm doing dry start method with flame moss, ricardia and fissiden. I've been read many post of it... but still doubt for flame moss will attach itself to hardscape with dsm. I have submerge flame moss in water tank 4 months ago which attach to rock with thread..then when I loose a thread.. flame moss not attach to hardscape.. so.. is there any chance with flame moss to attach itself to hardscape with dsm?? and how many weeks for attach? is still grow if I dont watering them for weeks? please reply... thank you


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Use super-glue (or what we call Crazy Glue here in the U.S.) I was very skeptical when I heard other people suggest it, but I just did it for the first time and it worked perfectly. Get the gel type if you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jou (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for reply... but super glue is not mine purpose... moss attach with super glue, I've done with it for another tank.. my goal is to attach flame moss without glue or by natural itself (with DSM).. some people can do it with fissiden moss.. but no one use flame moss.. thats what I am doing now.


----------



## Jou (Oct 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I would spray it once a day. Hard to tell how many weeks it will take to attach. Just try 4-6 weeks?


----------



## ledzep (Aug 8, 2017)

geektom said:


> Use super-glue (or what we call Crazy Glue here in the U.S.) I was very skeptical when I heard other people suggest it, but I just did it for the first time and it worked perfectly. Get the gel type if you can.


Can you link to a specific one? I am interested in doing this, but I am scared of using the wrong kind and killing everything once the wood goes in the tank.


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

This is the one I use: https://www.amazon.com/Krazy-Glue-KG36648R-Instant-0-14-Ounce/dp/B000BKQSGO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Look up buttermilk or yogurt for dry starting mosses.


----------

